# New board and bindings thoughts



## Dread52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey I'm new to the forum and have only been snowboarding a few times. My friend gave me his old board a Joyride lite collection 138 with Preston LS bindings.. I'm 26 years old 5'4" and weigh 135lbs. I bought new Soloman Faction boa boots size 8 and the guys at the shop said it would be an ok board to learn on but I would want to upgrade once I got the hang of it. I felt it was too small for me and didn't feel comfortable going high speeds. So I did my research and read alot of reviews and I ordered a 2011 K2 Lifelike 149 on sale for $160. For the bindings I was between the 2013 Union Contacts or Forces and ended up getting the forces. I have not ridden it yet but am planning to this week. I got an all mountain board because I have yet to venture into the park but probably eventually will. I would like to know your opinions if I made a good choice on the board, boots, and bindings. Or any suggestions/comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

